

Tell HN: Gmail plugin idea. - oldmanstan

If it's not already possible, here's a broad idea for a gmail plugin.
- Implement ability to right click on any phone number in an email and choose "Call with Gmail"
- Implement ability to right click on any address and choose "Pull up with gmail." The map would then show up and be functional on the right side of the screen.<p>That is all. Add onto it if you want.
======
oldmanstan
Even better: put Google Calendar on the right of every email. (Maybe make a
tabbed pane where you can sort through phone numbers and maps.) I'd use the
calendar feature like no other.

------
comreq
That sounds good!

Could you also include a sound for new email. Like the gmail chat noise. I
don't know why this doesn't exist anyway.

